# Catfish fising question



## lepew62 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was wondering how to set my line to catfish. I will be using decent size cut baits or live bluegill. Should I leave the line tight, should I leave slack, or should I leave the bail open to let em run. I have always felt that a guitar string tight line discourages catfish from picking up the bait. I have let em run out some line only to have em drop it. I tried slack also and have had some success. Is there a best way to set the line. I will be fishing a local lake without any current. As far as sinkers go I am using a 3/8 oz egg sinker rigged to let the line slide thru freely. Thanks for the input, have a good one people.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

My line is usually tight when I fish the river due to current, but sometimes it is slack. I personally believe it doesn't makes that huge of a difference. It all boils down to hook set. Makin sure they have actually taken the bait, and setting the hook at the right time. Since you're fishing a lake you will know when they have hit the pole. I reccomend loosening the drag to prevent the pole from going flying, or putting it in a sturdy rod holder to prevent it from flying. I don't like opening a bail it has left me with a lot of tangles, and if you're not fixated on the bail you can lose a lot of fish from not seeing the bites.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with Sam on this one 100%. Unless you are using circle hooks, I always run my clickers or on a spinning reel, just loosen the drag. You want to be sure that something is going to get your attention if you're not watching constantly. Otherwise, your setup sounds fine unless you're using big bluegills, I'd add a bit more weight. Good fishin'!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I like to leave my drag set and bail open for cats n carps. The way I do it, I put a few small pebels in a pop can and bend it in the middle. Take the line straight down from the bait and weight it down with the can.
When ya get a hit, your line will be running free and you'll hear the can and the pebels rattling around.
Now granted, I've never caught a flathead but I would assume they take the live baits and swallow them. I have read they sometimes just kill a live bait and move on...no experience to know if this is true or not.
Be interested to learn all I can also.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

There are several companies now that make spinning reels with bait clickers. A good chunk of them being low cost reels, like the Okuma Avenger, HT enterprises big game pro, Cabelas salt striker to name a few. 

If your not hip to the spinning reels with "bait clicker" feature its basically a switch you flip on and it will allow your line to be pulled from the reel. As its pulled the reel clicks, alerting you of a strike. Then you turn the handle, bait clickers turns off and you set the hook. 

All that is assuming you prefer spinning reels, sounds like thats what your using. I know when I was using my okuma avengers, I'd run into fisherman all the time that didn't know they made spinning reels with clickers.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Okuma reels rock!!! Got to get me a couple with clickers. ;-)


----------

